# PubMed- Linaclotide, through activation of guanylate cyclase C, acts locally in the gastrointestinal tract to elicit enhanced intestinal secretion and



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Related Articles

*Linaclotide, through activation of guanylate cyclase C, acts locally in the gastrointestinal tract to elicit enhanced intestinal secretion and transit.*

Eur J Pharmacol. 2010 Sep 20;

Authors: Busby RW, Bryant AP, Bartolini WP, Cordero EA, Hannig G, Kessler MM, Mahajan-Miklos S, Pierce CM, Solinga RM, Sun LJ, Tobin JV, Kurtz CB, Currie MG

Linaclotide is a first-in-class, orally administered 14-amino acid peptide that is in development for the treatment of irritable bowel syndrome with constipation and chronic constipation. We have characterized the solution structure of linaclotide, the in vitro binding and agonist activity to guanylate cyclase C receptors, the stability of linaclotide under conditions mimicking the gastric environment, oral bioavailability, and the pharmacodynamic effects in rat models of gastrointestinal transit and intestinal secretion. Nuclear magnetic resonance spectroscopy analysis determined that the molecular structure of linaclotide is stabilized by three intramolecular disulfide bridges. Linaclotide exhibited high-affinity and pH-independent binding (K(i): 1.23-1.64nM) to guanylate cyclase C receptors on human colon carcinoma T84 cells and concomitantly, linaclotide-binding resulted in a significant, concentration-dependent accumulation of intracellular cyclic guanosine-3', 5'-monophosphate (cGMP) (EC(50): 99nM). Linaclotide was stable after 3hours incubation in simulated gastric fluid (pH 1) and similarly, was completely resistant to hydrolysis by pepsin. Pharmacokinetic analysis of linaclotide showed very low oral bioavailability (0.1%). Orally administered linaclotide elicited a significant, dose-dependent increase in gastrointestinal transit rates in rats at doses of â‰¥5Î¼g/kg. Exposure of surgically ligated small intestinal loops to linaclotide induced a significant increase in fluid secretion, accompanied by a significant increase in intraluminal cGMP levels. These results suggest that the guanylate cyclase C agonist linaclotide elicits potent pharmacological responses locally in the gastrointestinal tract, and that orally administered guanylate cyclase C agonists may be capable of improving bowel habits in patients suffering from irritable bowel syndrome with constipation and chronic constipation.

PMID: 20863829 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

